# Washing cubies



## *LukeMayn* (May 13, 2008)

I want to reapply stickers to my white DIY soon, is it OK to take off all of the stickers then wash the cubies (not core)? I am trying to get off EVERY piece of goo.


----------



## Dene (May 13, 2008)

Of course. You don't need to wash them though, just use cellotape to get off the stickiness.


----------



## blgentry (May 13, 2008)

Last time I did this, I used a plastic razor blade to remove the stickers, which left behind lots of sticky residue. Then I used Goo Gone to remove all of that. You have to let Goo Gone sit on the cube faces for one or two minutes for it to work properly. I did all of this with the cube fully assembled.

Next, I took it apart and wiped down each cubie with a rag that I sprayed with some 1:15 Simple Green. Finally, I wiped them all dry with a second dry rag. I wanted to make sure I got all of the various cleaners off of the cubies. Plus it was an opportunity to remove all the old lube and cube dust and start fresh.

Just my 2 cents.

Brian.


----------



## hinges (May 13, 2008)

i use a simple nail polish remover...works fine.


----------



## Crzyazn (May 14, 2008)

WD-40

works wonders, spray on a qtip, swab, and rub away with a paper towel!


----------



## bundat (May 14, 2008)

Removing the sticky residue?

I personally use tape to sorta "wax" my cube (stick the tape on, pull it off).
Also, anything oil-based works. Baby oil is good enough.
I've seen some people use lighter fluid and it worked fine.
One crazy person even used peanut butter oil, and it surprisingly worked too.

Also, if you still have for lubing and don't mind wasting it, silicone spray also works well, it just dries up too quickly sometimes so you'd probably better do only 3 cubies at a time.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for your contribution guys 
Also, are you allowed to write on your cubes?
e.g. write x or something on a white centre sticker


----------



## Dene (May 14, 2008)

I don't think it's a problem as long as there is no physical difference (as in if you can feel it). Not too certain on that though.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 14, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Also, are you allowed to write on your cubes?
> e.g. write x or something on a white centre sticker


_3j) Puzzles must be clean and must not have any textures, markings, elevated pieces, damages, or other differences that distinguish one piece from a similar piece._
_3l) Cube puzzles must have at most one logo. For Rubik's Cube or bigger cube puzzles the logo must be placed on one of the centre pieces._

So writing something on one center might be ok. Article 3 is not followed too strictly in practice, though, so if you had a marking in two centers, you might be allowed to use the puzzle.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 14, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > Also, are you allowed to write on your cubes?
> ...



At Beijing, Sq-1's that had two logos were not allowed. But somehow, a cube without stickers on a side did...

I personally just rub the residue off with my fingers.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 15, 2008)

Since it says "at most", could I have 0 logos?


----------



## Johannes91 (May 15, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Since it says "at most", could I have 0 logos?


Yes, 0 or 1 logos is fine. Frankly, I don't understand why having more than one is forbidden...


----------



## apoplectic (May 18, 2008)

when i replaced the stickers on my cube, i soaked them in de-solve-it(basicly super strong googone), and then ran them through the washermachine in my shorts pocket. worked fine.


----------



## blah (May 21, 2008)

just tried wd-40, wonderful, at the moment, dunno if my cube's gonna die later..

i know i'm going against everyone's advice (or rather, disapproval against wd-40) but i couldn't find anything else 

what ARE the effects of wd-40 on the cube? has anybody had a major cube casualty as a result of wd-40 before?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 22, 2008)

It will never dry on plastic, and will disolve the inside... so I guess your screwed.


----------



## Robert (May 22, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> Yes, 0 or 1 logos is fine. Frankly, I don't understand why having more than one is forbidden...


I guess its to prevent people from using cubes full of ads


----------



## pcharles93 (May 22, 2008)

Hmm, advertising on a cube. I can see how that can disrupt a competition.


----------



## blah (May 22, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> It will never dry on plastic, and will disolve the inside... so I guess your screwed.



yup i am. i just left it overnight now it's so glued together it won't even turn. lol. now i need a new cube. damn. should've heeded everyone's advice  well, there is a chinese saying that goes something like: if you don't screw something up you don't learn something. (there probably is a saying like that in every language lol)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2008)

Maybe this makes for an interesting competition strategy - apply WD-40 to your cube right before a competition, use it for the competition, then throw it away.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 24, 2008)

lol cube abuse.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 24, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Hmm, advertising on a cube. I can see how that can disrupt a competition.


So? Could it possibly give someone an easy advantage? (Yes.)


----------

